
F8 Developer Conference - peter123
https://fbf8.com/
======
cmelbye
What the fuck, 115% CPU usage?
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/iyt8wxqxp6nvfgh/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/iyt8wxqxp6nvfgh/Screenshot%202014-03-08%2014.57.18.png)

Can we stop making useless HTML5 animations that cause computer fans to turn
on?

~~~
theunquietone
Hey hey. Sorry about that. This is Ashley from Parse and we're working on it.
If you notice any more issues or anything shoot me an email at ams at fb.com.

~~~
judk
Oh I thought you were trying to show that HTML is a graveyard and native is
the way forward.

------
owenwil
Wow - this is the first time in three years since the last event.

Also, the geometric backgrounds on this site are beautiful. Would love to know
how they implemented those!

~~~
leetrout
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delaunay_triangulation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delaunay_triangulation)

It appears they are using [https://github.com/GianlucaGuarini/site-under-
construction/b...](https://github.com/GianlucaGuarini/site-under-
construction/blob/master/assets/js/delaunay.js)

[http://gianlucaguarini.com/](http://gianlucaguarini.com/)

[http://codepen.io/GianlucaGuarini/pen/sJgnh](http://codepen.io/GianlucaGuarini/pen/sJgnh)

And at least some of the animation (maybe all) with TweenMax
[http://www.greensock.com/tweenmax/](http://www.greensock.com/tweenmax/)

Full JS from F8
[https://friendpaste.com/57YBk1KFHY16AsClrqQDZL](https://friendpaste.com/57YBk1KFHY16AsClrqQDZL)

------
dzink
The announcements that came out at F8 three years ago were pretty big. I
thought they didn't do another one because they had nothing else to promote to
developers. Wondering what's cooking this time.

------
dethtron5000
Six weeks lead-time is not a lot for a presumably major conference like that.
If you have a tight travel budget and have to scramble, having that short a
lead time may exclude you.

~~~
theunquietone
Ashley here from Parse. We are live streaming all 4 tracks + keynotes in an
effort to include as many people as possible from all over the world. Register
here -
[https://www.fbf8.com/portal/postForm.ww](https://www.fbf8.com/portal/postForm.ww)

